# Breaking A stubborn bull calf??



## LimoGirl (Aug 2, 2012)

I am training a bull calf for 4-H but its not going very well. He doesn't respect me at all, he is the only calf in the herd and i am his play buddy and he doesn't take me seriously. When i tie him up he is fine and doesn't even move from the spot. he was like that from the day he was born, he didn't even blink an eye when we put a halter on him and tied him, he just stood there and looked at me. I used to just drag him around when he was little since he wouldn't lead, ever. Now he is 300+ lbs and i cant drag him very far... Is there any way to make him respect me and be able to lead him? Do i need to get him a friend?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Citylife (Sep 7, 2012)

If you have a donkey I would say tie him to it so he can learn to follow the leader.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 7, 2012)

getting him a buddy will only make things worse.  He needs to be separated from the herd.  Why would he want to leave them and go with you?    Take them away, and become his whole world for a couple weeks.

Do you feed him grain?  If so, halter and put a lead rope on him.  Have someone show him the bucket (feed him out of the bucket for a day or two to get him "bucket trained" so he will follow the bucket).

anyway, have someone show him the bucket........he should show interest, then put a little bit of pressure on the lead asking him to move forward.  Once he does, give him a bite.  Then repeat the process, asking him to go further each time.  Once he walks about 10 feet to the bucket (he should accomplish this quickly), your ready for the next step.

Place the bucket within his site, and lead him to it.  after this goes well, place the bucket out of his site, but in a different location each time and lead him to it.

He ONLY eats grain when he has been lead to it.  No exceptions.  Give him a reason to WANT to go with you.  Tug of war is not the answer........he is bigger and you just will not win.  

He should be walking on the lead within the week quite possibly as the best behaved calf in the group, so long as you are firmly and gently consistent with your training.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 7, 2012)

Folks around here tie a steer to the tractor and take him for a slow, but effective, walk around the pasture.  After he's good and wore out, then they try leading him and working him.


----------

